# Como Fue Lima...SUPER THREAD



## BluePhoenix (May 1, 2004)

Felicitaciones por el thread , esta muy bueno, ya habia visto algunas pero hay nuevas tambien, te las estabas guardando?? :nono:
:jk: 










y gracias por mostrarnos el aeropuerto de ese entonces, debio ser el primero de Lima, y he estado buscando info sobre eso de hace mucho.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

KW said:


> Te lo vuelvo a preguntar por cuchusienta vez !!!!!
> 
> Que se esta comprando ahora????


oe me hablas bonito carajo mierda....ahi arriba t respondi


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Todo se ve muy ordenado y limpio. La verdad que Lima decayo tremendamente en los 80s, igual que el resto del pais. Buenas fotos J.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

La colmea sí que era bonita ...hasta elegante...ojalá se recuperen esas zonas del centro, si fueron tan bacan una vez por qué no lo podrían ser denuevo?


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

lo mejor de lima antigua, francamente fotos q vale la pena recordar, buen thread amigo.....

ojala q esto sirva para valorar mas lima.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> 2 malditas lupos de 500 mil millones de millones de dolares


Bratzo "Green": Las Lupo están viniendo a precio de super liquidación, así que no les eches la culpa de nada. El país no puede quedar desarmado.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

J Block: tus fotos están extraordinarias. Ver Lima de las décadas pasadas hace que uno sienta nostalgia, realmente.
Y hace que se aborrezca a Velasco y al gobierno militar, que sacó al país del camino del desarrollo y lo entrampó con sus absurdas políticas socialistas. Si no hubiera sido por ese tarado el Perú estaría hoy a la par que Chile, y esto no es broma, pues en los años 60 no había tantas diferencias entre ambos países en términos de la economía y el desarrollo.
Las fotos del Paseo de la República antes de la construcción del zanjón son realmente alucinantes. Es difícil pensar que una vez no existió la Vía Expresa. Me imagino que lo mismo pensarán nuestros hijos cuando un día les contemos que la Javier Prado o la avenida Grau eran planitas y no tremendos zanjones. También en algún momento se asombrarán de saber que antes no existía el Tren Eléctrico. Se van a reir de nuestras épocas! 
Te agradezco por las fotos. Están sensacionales! Aunque producen tristeza, porque contemplamos lo que fue nuestra pobre Lima y la forma en que cayó. Bueno, ojalá que siga levantándose, para que alcance el brillo de antaño.


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

que buenas fotos!!! las de colmena me gustaron mucho!!!! Lima fue mucho mejor antes parece!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me quedo con esta foto, que bien se veia la av. Tacna era bien arbolada, ahora ultimo el alcalde ha vuelto a plantar arboles y esta pintando las fachadas de los edificios, los que falta el terrible trafico...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me encantan los Bussings...mi viejo dice que eran lo maximo, ordenados, limpios y los microbuseros eran respetuosos.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Acabo de notar que la via expresa era bien angosto... aparte me gusto este theard


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pedro1011 said:


> Bratzo "Green": Las Lupo están viniendo a precio de super liquidación, así que no les eches la culpa de nada. El país no puede quedar desarmado.


dime porque no..a quien le temes?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Le temo sobre todo a Honduras, particularmente a Tegucigalpa. Dicen que allí hay una gente bien achorada.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Podriamos por favor seguir con el tema? No me he tomado una hora buscando estas fotos y pasandolas a photobucket y de ahi aqui para que acaben hablando Lupos...por favor. Gracias.


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

te pasaste con este thread !!!!!!!!!
esta recontra bacan y melancolico.......  :applause: :applause:


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Oe Bratzo, tanta huevada por dos barcos usados a buen precio para cambiar
los que tienen mas de cuchosientos años???, no te pases, pe.

Lo vuelvo a decir, buenas fotos Block y también las tuyas jt69.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

:skull:


pedro1011 said:


> Le temo sobre todo a Honduras, particularmente a Tegucigalpa. Dicen que allí hay una gente bien achorada.


jajajajaja..........tienen misiles nucleares de 500 megatones..!!!


----------



## LopezDeCastilla (Apr 4, 2005)

Estas fotos me hacen acordar un poco de Buenos Aires...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*QUE BUEN FORO*

YO BUSCANDO FOTOS DE LA LIMA SESENTERA Y SETENTERA Y ACA LAS ENCUENTRO, ME PARECE HABER VISTO EN UNA DE ELLAS EL AUTO DE MI PAPA:nuts: BUENISIMO.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*No pues.... Lía !!!*

Ya estás como las telenovelas de Verónica Castro en que le roban un hijo y lo encuentra en el paradero de una esquina transitada en México DF !!!!... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: con tanto auto en Lima y justo ves el auto de tu papá !!!.. :lol: :lol: :lol: bromas aparte...están lindas las fotos... Brunito puso mucho empeño en éste thread.... *Esperemos que no nos acusen de "revivir threads" !!!!... *


Lia_01 said:


> YO BUSCANDO FOTOS DE LA LIMA SESENTERA Y SETENTERA Y ACA LAS ENCUENTRO, ME PARECE HABER VISTO EN UNA DE ELLAS EL AUTO DE MI PAPA:nuts: BUENISIMO.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

WOWWW este thread no lo habia visto se ve muy buenas fotos de antaño....y la tercera foto de la colmena se ve bien parece una avenida de un barrio de new york con esos carteles.


----------



## Westphalen (Jan 27, 2007)

Vaya, algunas fotos parecen cuadros de Hooper


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bueno volver a ver estas fotos.


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

lima es linda


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Es linda no tiene nada q desearle a otras capitales sudamericanas


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

La Av Colmena ... que tiempos aquellos, hermosa fue... ojala que lo vuelva a ser !


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Manya que chevere thread, gracias J. también primera vez que lo veo.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*EDIFICIO FERRAND*

EN EL REDONDO YO HE TRABAJADO. NO TENDRAS ALGUNA FOTO DE LA DISCOTECA LA MIEL? CREO QUE QUEDABA EN EL AVANT GARDE, EN EL SOTANO? BUENISIMAS FOTOS HAS PEGADO


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*No Lía...en Avant Garde quedaba "Noh Disco" !!!!*

"La Miel" quedaba en el edificio Indianápolis (esquina de Pardo con la avenida Arequipa,frente al cine El Pacifico),creo que ahora pertenece a Ripley.... estaba en el sótano... full éxito a mediados de los 70s. 


Lia_01 said:


> EN EL REDONDO YO HE TRABAJADO. NO TENDRAS ALGUNA FOTO DE LA DISCOTECA LA MIEL? CREO QUE QUEDABA EN EL AVANT GARDE, EN EL SOTANO? BUENISIMAS FOTOS HAS PEGADO


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

hasta quye año funciono la famarcia marte ??


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Yo la dejé funcionando en 1988....*

no sé que pasaría después....


Alejo85 said:


> hasta quye año funciono la famarcia marte ??


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

mapamundista said:


> "La Miel" quedaba en el edificio Indianápolis (esquina de Pardo con la avenida Arequipa,frente al cine El Pacifico),creo que ahora pertenece a Ripley.... estaba en el sótano... full éxito a mediados de los 70s.


Ese edificio ya no existe, ahí se ha levantado un Saga Falabella.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Lo han "revestido" en realidad....*

Fue el primer parking de varios pisos que tuvo Lima...y en el primer piso habían tiendas que no tuvieron éxito... en el sótano estaba "La Miel",que hasta 1975,era "la guarida" de los vanguardistas... 


J Block said:


> Ese edificio ya no existe, ahí se ha levantado un Saga Falabella.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

_En qué momento se jodió Lima?_ 












se preguntó M. Vargas Llosa, en su novela Conversación en la Catedral.

Esperemos que no se siga jodiendo, que renazca de sus cenizas.
Como decía Andrade; Lima renace su gente lo hace =D


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

*Que belleza verdad?*



pacolam said:


> _En qué momento se jodió Lima?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*********************************************************
Yo diria que despues de la epoca de Velasco...hasta el primer gobieron de Alan Garcia....fueron epocas que el pais totalmente se detubo, no se construia nada, todo era necesidad, luego vino el terrorismo que acabo con lo unico y bueno que tenia nuestro pais, luego vino lo peor atraves de alan asi fue como se jodio Lima.

Eso fue nuestro pasado, pero ahora estamos viviendo un presente de prosperidad, esperamos que siga asi.


----------



## jcw (Jan 19, 2007)

No se olviden de agradecer a este señor por favor, se lo merece,
http://setentas.myweb.io/lima-70.htm


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Las fotos son de Javier Mendoza...*

El es el dueño del web..
su email es : [email protected] 


jcw said:


> No se olviden de agradecer a este señor por favor, se lo merece,
> http://setentas.myweb.io/lima-70.htm


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

mapamundista said:


> Fue el primer parking de varios pisos que tuvo Lima...y en el primer piso habían tiendas que no tuvieron éxito... en el sótano estaba "La Miel",que hasta 1975,era "la guarida" de los vanguardistas...


Nop...no lo han revestido. Falabella compró el edificio, lo echaron abajo y construyeron el actual edificio, el cual fue inagurado en el 2005.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Interesante el diseño*

Por lo visto respetaron las dimensiones del edificio anterior,es por eso que me pareciò que los habìan "revestido"... pero me hubiera gustado un edificio alto para esa esquina tan importante


J Block said:


> Nop...no lo han revestido. Falabella compró el edificio, lo echaron abajo y construyeron el actual edificio, el cual fue inagurado en el 2005.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El recordado IKARUS*


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

mapamundista said:


> JuanCarlos : Los centros de las capitales latinoamericanas están muy venidos a menos desde hace 20 ó 30 años ... no sólo Lima ha experimentado eso...en Buenos Aires mismo,teniendo quizás el centro más lindo de Latinoamérica,empiezas a ver mendigos y cartoneros a partir de las 9 de la noche y la gente evita transitar desde el anochecer... Acá mismo en Asunción del Paraguay... el centro apenas anochece "es tierra de nadie",se llena alarmantemente de mendigos,prostis,taxi boys,travestis.. algo que hace 15 años era totalmente impensable... últimamente hay bandas de "pirañitas" y la gente que transita,te das cuenta que no son de clase media ni acomodada...todos se refugian en sus barrios...
> Más bien noto con satisfacción que el centro de Lima está experimentado mejoras.. por lo menos,ya invita a que se le transite en horas diurnas... en los 80s, se llegó al punto de evitar al 100% el centro.. ahora noto que hay una especie de "rebienvenida".. falta mucho,eso si...pero se van viendo mejoras.



Ya, igual yo noto que lima se jodió


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Que se podia esperar si cientos de miles de personas de las clases alta. media y media baja de Lima emigraron del pais en los setentas, ochentas, noventas etc. la antigua clase media ha sido remplazada en parte por la de provincias y por otra numerosa que ha ascendido socialmente, pero la que yo he notado se ha reducido mucho es la antigua clase media alta de origen Limeño o de Costa gente de gustos elegantes y muy civilizados, basta con ver la calle donde vivo a lo largo de tres cuadras me conozco quienes viven en cada casa y por lo menos la mitad de la gente de mi generacion o menor se fue a lo largo de los años del pais; pero a la vez ahora se nota que el progreso esta llegando a sectores enormes de la poblacion osea a millones de personas, los que eran barrios marginales sin servicios y miserables ahora tienen pistas, veredas y viviendas de material noble hasta centros comerciales modernos, las antiguas domesticas ahora tienen a sus hijos profesionales o trabajadores independientes y gente en mejores condiciones educacionales y sociales que sus padres, es que algunos de los que opinan son chibolos y su mundo solo ha sido sus barrios y distritos de clase media de la zona central de Lima, yo ando por Lima desde muy chibolo, quizas desde 1976 he notado como se han ido malogrando sectores como el Centro de Lima por mas que lo maquillen y he visto como han progresado zonas como el Cono Norte, El Cono Sur o S.J. de Lurigancho en esos barrios enormemente poblados hay muchisima gente que esta mejor economicamente que mucha gente que vive en los distritos de clase media tradicionales, de la mezcla entre gentes de todo el Peru ahora hay un tipo de poblador por lo comun acholao gente muy ansiosa de superarse, es cosa de tiempo de esos sectores enormes de la poblacion y sus nuevas generaciones mejoren mucho mas, ya hay y habra una enorme clase media a futuro solo es cuestion que mejore su economia,su educacion y sus gustos, como se decia la abuela mamacha sumisa con pollera y trenzas, la mama con dejo serrano y sin trenzas y la nieta con blue jean, flaquita y chica de hoy tururu,tururu, en pocas palabras, las mayorias estan progresando.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Y ahora el Palais Concert es una salsoteca....por qué se tuvo que joder el perú?!!? hno:


....tenía entendido que el Palais Concert era un local cutre, punto de encuntro de bohemios.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> transformarse... no es "joderse".. por lo menos,yo lo veo así...


Una transformación para mal, es joderse.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Por favor no vayan a iniciar una plática de esas amenas que suelen tener sobre :

Se jod... o no se jod...

Y pongan mas bien mas fotos en este thread para que tenga vida.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Si ya me jode leer tanto esa palabra :lol:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Arco morisco (Réplica exacta al de Sevilla) Regalo de España al Perú. 
Su ubicación original fue en la Av Arequipa. Actualmente se encuentra en el parque de la Amistad


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

La Colmena con J de la Unión. Cuando Lima era tan exclusiva como Paris.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

fue, es y será; el edificio emblema de Lima.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

*... y un poco más atrás en el tiempo.*

Las tapadas limeñas son todo un ícono para Lima. Una costumbre propia que nos diferenciaba del resto de las ciudadesd de Latinoamérica. Se trataba de un juego de seducción que dió rienda suelta a la libertad femenina; llamando la atención y el morbo a propios y extraños. 

La saya era una falda-velo de seda grande y larga, que las limeñas usaban para taparse el rostro dejando un ojo al descubierto. Los colores característicos eran: azul, negro y verde, se acompañaba con un cinturón a la cintura para asegurarlo. 
Se cree que la saya tiene su origen con la llevada de las primeras musulmanas, aunque no existe prueba de ello. 

Cuando el juego empezaba, se puede comparar con una especie de torneo, en el que los "conquistadores" trataban de encontrar a su misteriosa belleza angelical. Las posibilidades eran muchas como muchos debieron ser las ocasiones en que muchachos galantes o "viejos verdes" derrocharon piropos antes esposas, cuñadas, suegras, madres o hijas que podían ocultar su verdadera identidad tras los mantos. Estas pintorescas escenas, dieron lugar a que el poeta limeño Manuel Ascencio Segura, escribiera la comedias "La Saya y el Manto", que luego se escenificaban en los teatros de Lima 

A diferencia del burqua afgano, degradante incluso para la propia comunidad musulmana. La saya limeña se utilizaba como una expresión de coquetería por lo que se consideraba inmoral. El arzobispo de Lima en 1583 rechazó la costumbre de usar la saya, lo calificó como: ofensa a Dios y a las buenas costumbres.Esto dió lugar que el Virrey Diego López de Zúñiga y Velasco, en el año 1561, dictara la primera ordenanza prohibiendo el uso de dicha prenda; pero como era de esperar no tuvo el menor arraigo social. 

Historiados nos dicen, que era común ver a estas limeñas caminando coquetamente por los Portales de la Plaza Mayor, en las corridas de toro, pero sobre todo en la Alameda de los Descalzos, en donde los atardeceres eran testigos del garbo y elegancia de la antigua Lima.


----------



## TeknaTrux (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey, para quien pregunta si el parque Salazar era asi de verde, pues la respuesta es un SI rotundo, mi madre solia jugar ahi, y alguna vez vi fotos de este parque, claro que en clanco y negro antes de que fuera larco mar, yo llegue a ver este parque y creanme que si es tan verde como el la pintura. Las fotos de Lima antigua estan bravas, ya habia visto otras de mi abuelo quien como ellos que vieron todos esos cambios de la Lima Tranqui y Moderna a la Lima agitada y congestionada.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

En esa vieja foto de la catedral de Lima estan colgados los tristemente celebres hermanitos Gutierrez.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Cuanta historia, excelente thread


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> Ya estás como las telenovelas de Verónica Castro en que le roban un hijo y lo encuentra en el paradero de una esquina transitada en México DF !!!!... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: con tanto auto en Lima y justo ves el auto de tu papá !!!.. :lol: :lol: :lol: bromas aparte...están lindas las fotos... Brunito puso mucho empeño en éste thread.... *Esperemos que no nos acusen de "revivir threads" !!!!... *


No te preocupes, la ley del embudo no se aplica en este foro.. plop! :lol:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

TeknaTrux said:


> Hey, para quien pregunta si el parque Salazar era asi de verde, pues la respuesta es un SI rotundo, mi madre solia jugar ahi, y alguna vez vi fotos de este parque, claro que en clanco y negro antes de que fuera larco mar, yo llegue a ver este parque y creanme que si es tan verde como el la pintura. Las fotos de Lima antigua estan bravas, ya habia visto otras de mi abuelo quien como ellos que vieron todos esos cambios de la Lima Tranqui y Moderna a la Lima agitada y congestionada.


Aleluya que posteas querida amiga, no te pierdas ah.....!


Aparte de la catedral, el palacio Torre Tagñe es tambien otro gran ícono representativo de la arquitectura virreynal en Lima.... Simplemente hermoso !


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Muy buen thread JBlock


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

El problema de Lima fue que la construccion la hacian encima de zonas verdes. Tal fue el caso de lince que era antes una chacra verde y hermosa. Sin embargo prefirio la sociedad construir encima del pasto que de la tierra seca como Comas, Olivos, San juan de Miraflores, etc...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eso es verdad, en Lima se construyó sobre ex terrenos de cultivo y no sólo en los distritos que mencionas, sino también en todo el cono norte.

Creo que eso tenía que darse, pues la ciudad necesitaba nuevos espacios para crecer sí o sí, lo malo es que no se ha hecho ordenadamente.


----------

